# moonlight..



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

just wondered if anyone using or tried the aquarium/viv moonlghting bulbs? saw them on ebay and thought they looked really good as nocturnal reptiles would not be in total darkness naturaly and these lights did seen to give a very good effect of moonlight, plus we would be able to see our leopard gecko (immy) as she totters around.....


----------



## CanIFeedItCats? (Aug 19, 2005)

I have some on their way so I shall let you know how they go.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Using a couple of them for our 8ft tank, really goes aswell, brings out some great colours in the fish, should think they'd be great a vivarium :wink:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I use them in my Boas viv.. we both love it, I can see her and she can bask


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i use them also, they make the room look cool + you can see your reps at night moving about.
just make sure theyre guarded if you put them in a tank with snakes because they do get hot and you know what snakes are like.


----------



## CanIFeedItCats? (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I may be talking about something different here.

The things that I have on order are 3v LED's that give off almost no heat at all, just a gentle pale blue glow to simulate moonlight.

I have also been to maplins today and brought the stuff to make my own.

Will let you know how I get on and post a pic if I can ever get that figured out


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

You can always send me your pics and i will post them for you if you so wish.I can give you my email addy so you can sort it


----------



## CanIFeedItCats? (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Ryan, I shall probably do that.

I assume that the image needs to be hosted on an independant web server and then you just link to it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Yep thats the one mate.If you host on a server like imageshack then when you make the post all you do is take the image addy and paste itr to the message.You need to click on img at the biginning and the end of the link so it would be









 without any spaces.

As i said if you have any probs i will post it for you.I will give you my email addy in pm


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thnx for all replys, think i'll give them a go, sound good....


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought some pretty high power moonlight LEDs from ebay LINK and they have a power adjuster from 1 - 10 if you want to turn it down


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thats the ones i've seen t-bo, thought they were good at £8.99, you all seem to be giving them a gd response, so i'll go ahead and order them.....


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Think i'll buy some for the car :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL you BoyRacer  (might look cool though!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUARIUM-NIGH...712862282QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
These look pretty cool might get sum myself.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

andy theres cheaper ones on there £8.99, sorry don't know how to link you to it...


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-AQUARIUM-...712862264QQcategoryZ46314QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Didnt see them ones but i have bought these ones and plan to put them in the back of my viv sorta poking out the substrate to light up the backround if ya know what i mean.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

hmm i might have to get sum lights myself


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

lol I was just lookin at this thread and it gave me an idea!got myself on e bay an got sum i think they will look good well ihope they do anyway!


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

i have the older versions which are neon tubes i know luke has the led versions, both of us are well impressed with the effects


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

andy this months fast car mage has some on free, i got some altered them a little and wired em up to a battery instead of the electrics for a car and now they serve a purpose as moonlight for pennys marine. theyre weatherproof so they take the condensation.

I got a real good set for £9 in total off ebay and they can be controlled by the adapter for voltage so i can adjust in accordance with the moons cycle but thats taking it a bit too far


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I knew i should of waited!the ones i got off e bay were 15 quid!Oh well they should look nice which is what counts! I might be getting a new lap top soon so i can put some pics of my viv on see what you guys reckon.


----------



## CanIFeedItCats? (Aug 19, 2005)

I got myself a set of the £15 ones too. Took about 10 days to arrive but you get a good set up.

Comes complete with 2 cold cathode tubes so they dont interfere with the temps too much and a varialbe 12v adaptor.

The guy said that you need to put both in a 6 foot viv but I have put one in each and it is more than sufficient, even on the 9v setting. Had to add a bit of cable in to make it stretch from one to the other but i am well pleased with the results so dont be too hard on yourself


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks mate!  I actually bought the LED ones because i thought the tubes would be a bit big for my little viv but I'm planning on building a viv for the boa I'm getting soon and may have to invest in some more! Have you any pics of yours in action?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Hmm got the LED ones dont get me wrong they are exactly as they wee advertised but i was thinkong they would light up the viv more they are more of a spot light sort of thing. Better for aquariums i think. So if any one wants some LED moonlight s for cheap they know where to come!!I'm gonna get the tube ones!! :lol:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

the tube ones are not that much brighter, dont forget you simulating moonlight not dawn


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah i know what you mean but the LED ones just light up a little tiny bit of the viv where as I am hoping to illuminate the whole thing evenly if you know what i mean?


----------

